# Rise of krogus



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the story of how a chaos lord came to power. please read and reply.



Blood was everywhere. 

Not even the most hardy of the guardsmen could stand the horrible stench of death coming from the renegade space marines. The space marines had been positioned on the planet to counter the deadly forces of khorn but they had turned coat almost as soon as they'd arrived. Now the seargent of the squad of renegades was tearing luitenant tiscan in half. 

'BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD!' screamed the renegade seargent throwing himself against the squad of guardsmen taking little time to bother shooting them first. 'Krogus! The lord wants us to retreat and leave it to the defiler to take the ion compressor and destroy the imperial fortress in the middle of these ruins!' said one of his comrades holding a vox caster. 'The Lord and his plans can see me in hell for i care little for either!' replied Krogus impaling the final guardsman on his shoulder barb.

The imperials had put up hardly any resistance and it was beginning to annoy Krogus. He picked up the particle ion compressor from the now dead luitenant of the guardsmen. 

'The Lord sent us to capture this. It has immense power. Enough to summon hundreds upon hundreds of demons or power the greatest machine of death the galaxy has seen. These pathetic humans tried to get it out of here in a nearby shuttle and now we have it.' spoke the general in the softest tone one responsible for a thousand deaths can speak. 

'No longer do we need the Lord or his armys. Hes been pathetic ever since he turned to chaos and now its time to end his Lordship. Find more imperial guard to sacrafice and I will create an altar.' 

'Yessir' came the reply from the other renegades as they moved out.

* * * * * *

Seargent Junus was not a brave seargent. He snuck through the ruined streets with his eyes wide. The guardsmen in his squad were hardly braver. They crept along looking for the shuttle that would be their ticket out of the planet. Junus knew 12th squad who were carrying the ion compressor were doomed so *he* decided to take the shuttle instead. 

Then came the Shooting.

Heavy bolter fire pinned down the squad and they could do nothing but let the renegades take them. One came up to Junus with its huge axe and pistol. He looked into Its eyes and at that moment he knew he was going to die.

* * * * * *

The Altar was ready. Krogus waited for the other khorne worshipping renegades to return with sacrafices. Little did he know two were already on their way. He rechecked that the 8 sided star was well drawn with blood then waited some more. 

He began hearing a sound. Chimera engines. Imperial reinforcements were on the way. He charged his plasma pistol as the sound got louder. Then he saw it. It had its engines on full speed. At that moment the marines he'd sent out returned to him. 'Krogus we have the sacra-' The space marine cut off before he and his comrades threw down their catches and began opening fire on the incoming chimera. 

Krogus found it strange. The chimera seemed to be fleeing... The attack of the imperial stronghold must have already finished! Curse the Lord and his plans. He shot the chimera.

ZAP ZAP ZAP ZAP

Krogus managed to take out the engines. Who was in there? The imperial commander. Then in the distance he saw the Lord riding his dark chariot.

The chaos gods would feast well today.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mmmm. Bloody. Yum! I like it. A few more commas may make it a slightly easier read, but that's a minor point - and I love commas a little too much.


----------

